# Welches Grafiktablet läuft 100% unter Gentoo?

## deranonyme

Hi

Ich plane mit demnächst ein Grafiktablett anzuschaffen. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne welches A5/A4 Tablet ihr empfehlen könntet. Es sollte zu 100% oder mehr    :Razz: 

unterstützt werden. Ggf. würden mich noch Erfahrungen und Probleme bei der Installation interessieren.

Danke Frank

----------

## franzf

Hab ein Wacom Bamboo, und das tut alles was ich will.

linuxwacom-module + xf86-input-wacom installiert, xorg.conf.d-File kopiert, fertig.

krita lässt sich damit wunderbar benutzen. Stelle aber keine großen Anforderungen. Druckempfindlichkeit war mir wichtig, und eine gewisse Sensibilität, und schon bin ich glücklich  :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

franzf, könntest Du bitte mal Inkscape mit dem Bamboo testen? Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit dem kalligrafischen Stift realistische Unterschriften bekommen kann (inklusive Strichbreitenanpassung über die Druckempfindlichkeit).

Wäre sehr nett.   :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

Passt das?

----------

## papahuhn

Nice, danke.

Wie leicht ging Dir das von der Hand und wie originalgetreu ist die Handschrift?

----------

## franzf

Das da oben ist nicht meine Handschrift  :Very Happy: 

Ich hab einfach ein paar geschwungene Linien gezogen und dabei den Druck auf den Stift verändert.

Vorher hab ich versucht zu schreiben.

Hauptproblem dürfte sein, dass das Tablet eine recht kleine Zeichenfläche hat, und man sich erst dran gewöhnen muss, dass man quasi ins leere zeichnet, das Gezeichnete dann am Monitor in anderer Größe rauskommt.

Wenn man sich einmal ins Tablet eingearbeitet hat, sollte dort die Unterschrift genauso ausschauen wie auf Papier.

----------

## tazinblack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das da oben ist nicht meine Handschrift 
> 
> Ich hab einfach ein paar geschwungene Linien gezogen und dabei den Druck auf den Stift verändert.
> 
> ...

 

Schade, jetzt wollt ich basierend auf Deiner Unterschrift von oben eine Waschmaschine liefern lassen *lol* und ein Zeitungsabo abschließen   :Laughing: 

----------

